# Introducing Ruby, Los Perritos One Fine Gem



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I can't wait to tell you all I have a new although not so young puppy in my home. Her name is Ruby, and she's taking over the house.
View attachment 13496
She was born 1/15/08. I've had some health testing done, Baer passed, Cardiac passed, patellas look great so far. She's every bit a Havanese in character and it's fun having a bouncy puppy around.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

She loves wood, so we have to watch her. Here's what happened when I thought she could be trusted.
View attachment 13497

Those are the wood blinds from my front window, before the Blinds people came to take them down today to repair them. She did this in about the thirty minutes I was gone taking my DS home from his job as a camp counselor. I should call her "termite" or "wooda" as she wooda done better if I kept her in her crate <g>. We love her and she's already stolen the hearts of the men in the house.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG Paula!! What a little stinker! But she sure is adorable! Congratulations! Have tons of fun, I'm sure she will find something new to play with!

Beverly


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

She's so cute, when you go to pick her up she does a back flip. I have to really work with her if she's every going to be a show dog. She's already spoiled, I mean really spoiled, but when she looks at me and smiles I just give into her. She also is very snuggly and hugable. My other dogs love to play with her, especially Blossom.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

She's beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Paula, Ruby is adorable! Okay, so her wood-chewing antics aren't quite so cute, but she has a lovely face.

She is old enough to show, so when is her first weekend out? Can't wait to hear how it goes for you two!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

She needs some training before we go out, because when you go to pick her up, she rolls over on her back with tail wagging a mile a minute. She stacks pretty well but that could also improve with a little work. She's got attitude though, tons of it, oh she's got me wrapped around her paw.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's another photo, she's in the posing mood today.
View attachment 13498


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Gableshavs said:


> ... oh she's got me wrapped around her paw.


 I _almost_ didn't notice.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

The blinds repairmen told me to move the couch away from the window, that way the blinds won't get chewed again. Yeah, I said, that's common sense, but who would have thought she was so quick to get to them. She's very intelligent. We give her lots of things to teethe on, including bully sticks which all my dogs adore, however something about the wood attracts her. I'm now putting her in the crate whenever she's not attended, or the Expen, which I keep in the family room. Oh and when she wants out she howls. She thinks she's a wolf. I've never heard a Havanese howl like that before. She's hilarious.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a cutie Paula, Congrats.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Leann. It's fun having a puppy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Paula! Ruby is a cutie!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That's one cute little termite you've got there...:biggrin1:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

She sure is a cutie. What an adorable face. 

I love a howling Hav. Mine howled when we came home as well.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

hedygs said:


> She sure is a cutie. What an adorable face.
> 
> I love a howling Hav. Mine howled when we came home as well.


She sounds like a coyote.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw she's beautiful. Have loads of fun with her. As for the voice, Milo hardly ever barks, but when he does it's normal. Bailey, on the other hand shrieks in a voice that could shatter glass.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I wish we could record their voices on the forum. A Havanese concerto, I can just imagine.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

View attachment 13501


She's ready for more.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my, Paula, what a cutiepie!! Love her face! She's a naughty lil' girl, but I don't blame you one bit for adoring her as you do. As to howling, thankfully we dont' have howling Havs, though Ricky makes up for that by barking. A lot. :suspicious: 

Good luck with getting Ruby ready for the show ring! Keep us updated. She sounds like quite the character. lol


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

She's very pretty! CONGRATS!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh what cute little devil she is! You sound over-the-top in love with her.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I just love her - everyone's clever comments are so funny. Little termite is my current favorite. Do let us know how she does in the ring. What a beauty!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS PAULA! Ruby (aka Wooda - I love that name!) is adorable!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

She's adorable and I have to say you have great taste in names. My chihuahua is Ruby and my yorkie was Tucker.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats Paula- What a cutie! Is she going to make her debut at the National?


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Congrats Paula- What a cutie! Is she going to make her debut at the National?


We'll see, it depends on something special. Yes I have a secret but that's another thread. I'll let you guys know in two weeks.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> We'll see, it depends on something special. Yes I have a secret but that's another thread. I'll let you guys know in two weeks.


Oh No! I have to wait for two weeks?!?!? :jaw:


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh yes, but the news will be worth waiting for. That Ruby, I'm here typing and I look around and she's on the kitchen table, I'm going to have to put her in the Expen, what a darling, brat.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

She was looking for broccoli from my son's dinner.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am gonna guess another hav -double the chances of BIS!??!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Ruby is adorable! Love her little antics.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Gableshavs said:


> We'll see, it depends on something special. Yes I have a secret but that's another thread. I'll let you guys know in two weeks.


I Know, I Know hehehe :tape:


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Ruby is beautiful. My Mom, who lives near the Falls, has a Hav from Los Perritos. Small world.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I live 5 miles from the Falls. Small world isn't it?


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

EstrellaVila said:


> Ruby is adorable! Love her little antics.


We love them too, she's very entertaining. Mari and Blossom have calmed down considerably (Blossom is 1 and Mari is 2.5), but Ruby is always inviting them to play. It's fun to see everyone running down the hallway, trying to capture the toy that Ruby stole from Blossom, or vice-versa.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

my world is dripping with Rubies! Not the red sparkly kind, but the girly kind! Two of my dearest friends (luckily they're not friends with each other...) just had baby girls (human kind) and named them Ruby! I think it's a wonderful name. Congrats!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

She was named after a dear friend that passed away. It's funny Ruby P. was also full of life and always up to something, she was definitely not a boring person, we all loved her dearly. Our little girl follows her namesake.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I enjoyed reading about adorable Rudy's antics. She is so cute. Good luck in the showring.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Another adorable "gem".... congratulations, she is gorgeous!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Whoa! Secret?? What's up with the guessing games around here lately? Are you lucky enough to be getting another pup, or :jaw: a litter??


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Dawncon said:


> Ruby is beautiful. My Mom, who lives near the Falls, has a Hav from Los Perritos. Small world.


My sisters' Hav is from Los Perritos and even made it on her BredbyChampions page. I met Lynn when I went to Florida to see Domino.

It is a small world.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats on getting your new gem, Ruby! I should take a picture of the hole in my carpet along with the two strands that raveled about 12 inches across the room! I think Doc has to take the blame for that one!


----------



## Dawncon (Jun 3, 2008)

Los Perritos' dogs are beautiful and great natured. I know Ruby is going to be a wonderful addition to your family. My little Pele' looks a little like Ruby. Pele's parents are from Los Perritos. I wonder if they are related? Maybe they are cousins? Too cute.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Paula, congrats on your new addition. Ruby is so cute. She sounds like a handful, but in a good way.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ruby is so very pretty. She sounds like she is going to supply you with lots of laughter...and a few "oh, no's."


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Like my friend Judy P. says, with a puppy that gets into mischief and chews things that shouldn't be chewed, there's nobody you can blame but yourself. It's true, I know exactly what to do, but I just gave this girl a little too much freedom. Since yesterday she has a little less freedom but will be getting lots more exercise and supervised play. She's our little fiesty pistol and life with her is far from dull. She's just so cute.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations on such a pretty girl with such a pretty name.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Ruby looks like she is overflowing with personality. What fun!!

My favorite great aunt was named Ruby, and her middle name was Paulina! She would have fit into your family nicely  We used to call her Ruby Dooby Doo.



> I wish we could record their voices on the forum. A Havanese concerto, I can just imagine.


Jackson is a big time howler. I get so tickled everytime he does it. He must have 25 different types of barks.

Congrats on your new cutie . . . we will be following her antics :biggrin1:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

She's sooooo darned cute!! (crafty little wood snacker)

Amazing the noises these guys can make! Riley doesn't howl so much as he yodles. It starts out as a whine that escalates into a yodling yowl. It really startled me the first time I heard it.

I had to move my furniture so Ri couldn't get up on the kitchen counter...now I am rigging up velcro tabs to keep my blind strings up so he won't chew them or strangle himself. It's like having a wee child, isn't it?


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Ruby went out this weekend to Maryland for her very first show. The first day in a large class of 7 girls she came in third. The next day she came in second, that was Saturday. Yesterday she was first in her class and it was a very stiff entry very competitive. Now the best part, today she was first in her class, and Winners Bitch AND Best of Opposite over 2 specials. One of the specials was the class bitch that got Winners Bitch on Saturday. I was told by her handler, yes I'm still using Odalys who's trained her and worked with her alot that she was so happy in the ring, because she gets baby talk and lots of attention, wagging her tail at the judge and today when the judge bent down Ruby tried to jump in her lap. Wow, way to go Ruby, she really surprised me to see how well she did this weekend. I wish I had been there in Maryland to cheer. I wonder how many points she got, there were 5 class bitches and 2 specials she beat. I guess I'll find out in the next day of so. I'm over the moon.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Paula,
That is wonderful news! Congrats to you and Ruby!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Julie. Ruby went to Odalys right after Marya had her litter for training and to get her out of the house away from the newborns. She's been working with her to socialize and get her ready for the ring, the place where she has the most fun, and is given sweet words and play more than outside the ring. So Ruby loves to show because she loves attention. When Ruby went to Odalys she would do a summersalt every time someone bent down to talk to her, judges don't like that because it's submissive. She no longer does that now she tries to jump in the judges lap. She wags her tail on the grooming table like crazy and gives the judge kisses. With that kind of attitude she'll finish fast I hope. Her coat is lovely, and she's growing up to be a very nice example of our breed.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats....I know you are thrilled!!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks so much, I'm way over the moon, she surpassed my expectations this weekend by far. I was just hoping she'd get the experience under her belt and hopefully get a judge that was nice with a soft touch. I never expected her to get points! Wow!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Ruby is a new champion. She has also passed all of her health testing including BAER (for deafness, which she doesn't have :amen, CERF, Patellas, Elbows and Cardiac. 

Our girl took a few months off from showing when she was hurt while traveling with her former handler. She got some home loving, vitamins, and lots of good care then went out with Jennifer Manders about 6 weeks ago. She finished on Sunday in MD under Judge James Frederickson. Now she can be a couch potato or a therapy dog like Blossom.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm bumping her up as a special next weekend in West Friendship MD, just to see how she does. So if any of you are there please tell Jennifer and Ruby hello for me. Her best friend Papi (in my avitar) is also on the road with Ruby and Jennifer. He needs one more major and he can come home too. I'm bringing both dogs to Chicago, should I get Ruby a boa?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Gableshavs said:


> I'm bringing both dogs to Chicago, should I get Ruby a boa?


No, but you best have one!!!! I look forward to officially meeting you in Chicago. There will be a huge party on our patio, but my roommate doesn't know yet!!! shhhhhhhhh


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Paula, I also am looking forward to meeting you next month in Chicago at Kathy's party hehe.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations Paula!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Paula, congratulations! What beautiful, healthy Havs. 

I'm looking forward to meeting you in Chicago!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, this thread is old and I'm just seeing it. Congratulations Paula! She's a cutie. 
Was Jennifer out in Ca working with a large name last year? She looks like a gal that I know and lived close to me


----------

